#ubuntu-ports 2006-09-20
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<fabbione> tmarble: you got email
<tmarble> fabbione: thanks
<fabbione> tmarble: no problem.
<fabbione> for that linking issue that Nikolay is having...
<fabbione> i did fix it for g++ apps
<tmarble> i know you don't care about slowlaris, but I really, really would like a recipie to install both
<fabbione> but i can't find the way for C
<fabbione> i am sure it's an issue with his environment
<tmarble> do we need multi-arch or something like that?
<fabbione> what do you mean multi-arch?
<tmarble> well -- how can we debug his environment?
<fabbione> oh i can reproduce the problem here
<tmarble> you know.. the whole 32-bit/64-bit lib co-existance proposal
<fabbione> for g++ it was enough to install lib64stdc++ and recompile to obtain the proper link
<fabbione> sparc is already multi-arch
<fabbione> in that respect
<tmarble> cool
<fabbione> there is /lib and /lib64
<tmarble> right
<fabbione> but that same workaround/fix doesn't work for his code snipper
<fabbione> snippet
<tmarble> so what's the deal -- ld.so doesn't do the right thing?
<fabbione> so i need to figure out what i am doing wrong
<fabbione> no, it's gcc/binutils not linking properly
<fabbione> it's not a runtime issue if that's what you are asking
<tmarble> ah, ok
<tmarble> hey, maybe we can get doko to look at it :)
<fabbione> ldd does the right thing, otherwise you wouldn't be able to pick up v9v/
<fabbione> doko doesn't have access to Niagara
<fabbione> i need to work on that when i find the time
<tmarble> what about the box(es) installed in kensington?
<fabbione> it would also be nice if Nikolay could file bugs for the problems he finds
<fabbione> i saw one email on ubuntu-devel mailing list
<fabbione> they are used by the certification team
<fabbione> we have no access to them
<fabbione> we as me and doko
<tmarble> that's a major drag, man... we *need* you guys to have boxes
<tmarble> i mean, we found, we have customers doing our Try and Buy program -- that want to do Ubuntu (not surprising)
<fabbione> i just finished to fight to be able to keep mine here..
<tmarble> but our staff doesn't, you know, grok the whole thing
<fabbione> (with SUN)
<fabbione> yeah i know
<tmarble> so I'm hoping that between you, doko, and me we can write up some decent documentation -- make everyone happy
<tmarble> do we need to ask SABDFL for some hw?
<fabbione> i already did
<tmarble> and
<fabbione> i only need to find a way to share the NIagara better within teams
<tmarble> hmmm seems like a launchpad application :)
<tmarble> ... machine reservation
<fabbione> nah
<fabbione> that's not the problem
<fabbione> it's how/where they are installed in the datacenter
<fabbione> it's a slightly different tech issue
<fabbione> i need to address that too... but i am still catching up on 6 weeks of backlog
<tmarble> ah
* fabbione has only 2 hands
* tmarble also
<tmarble> i'd beg for more hw, but, you know, it was murder getting the rev2 that i have now
<tmarble> FWIW I'll file the bug if Nikolay doesn't want to
<fabbione> i am told that doko got access to the NIagara boxes
<fabbione> so let's ping doko :)
<fabbione> want to join #ubuntu-toolchain?
<tmarble> today -- looks like he's doko_
<fabbione> yeps
#ubuntu-ports 2006-09-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
* #ubuntu-ports  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<tmarble> fabbione: ping
<fabbione> tmarble: pong
<tmarble> i have just booted T2000 rev2 with your image
<tmarble> last part from log was 
<tmarble> Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd.
<tmarble> FATAL: Module usbkbd not found.
<tmarble> FATAL: Module usbhid not found.
<tmarble> FATAL: Module usbserial not found.
<fabbione> i need all of it please
<tmarble> Then I'm in the choose language screen
<tmarble> I assume that I stop here, right... no install
<tmarble> ?
<fabbione> the most important bits are the scsi controller discovery
<fabbione> you can also try to install if you want
<fabbione> but it might hang at partitioner
<fabbione> if the bug report is real and you have the same hw, it will hang
<fabbione> (good to test)
<tmarble> I did upgrade ALL the firmware to latest/greatest
<fabbione> but i need to see log from the kenrel booting
<fabbione> actually.. you won't be able to install with that image
<fabbione> it was a quick hack
<fabbione> send the logs to me and David
<fabbione> next monday is hack fest day on sparc
<tmarble> yes.. I'm planning on it -- just wanted to confirm that I'm done
<fabbione> cool
<fabbione> i assume you can keep the hw around for a bit to test a fix and a test install?
<tmarble> BTW -- I actually *do* want to try an install... so, what image *should* I try -- (which kernel version, Dapper/Edgy, etc.)?
<tmarble> two weeks
<tmarble> and I'm super swamped -- but this is all i've got
<fabbione> try both :)
<fabbione> they might both fails equally
<fabbione> edgy does install on standard sparc
<fabbione> i didn't test Niagara yet, but it should work just fine
<tmarble> OK.. can you please point me to install image(s) you would recommend (or like me to test)?
<fabbione> the ones on archive are just fine.. let me dig the url for you
<tmarble> thanks... I could find it, but I'd feel better with your recommendation
<fabbione> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/installer-sparc/current/images/sparc64/netboot/2.6/
<fabbione> dapper ^^
<fabbione> just change dapper-updates to edgy for well.. edgy :)
<fabbione> edgy kernel *might* show a bit more instability on niagara
<fabbione> i found on the log some CPU #XXX soft lookups
<fabbione> that i didn't see in dapper and for a long time
<tmarble> so -- any vote for which one to do first?? ;-)   edgy vs. dapper?
<tmarble> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/installer-sparc/current/images/sparc64/netboot/2.6/
<fabbione> start with dapper
<tmarble> is NOT valid
<fabbione> dapper-updates -> edgy
<tmarble> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-sparc/current/images/sparc64/netboot/2.6/
<fabbione> i didn't write edgy-updages :)
<tmarble> IS valid (my bad )
<fabbione> :P
<tmarble> great, grazie!
<fabbione> no problem
<fabbione> i am in urgent need of food
<tmarble> buon appetito !!!
<fabbione> grazie
#ubuntu-ports 2006-09-22
<tmarble> fabbione: ping
<fabbione> tmarble: pong (lagged.. busy fixing glibc in edgy)
<tmarble> fabbione: I started the Dapper install on T2000 rev2....
<tmarble> got to the partitioning menu... said "do it"....
<tmarble> and now it seems hung.... I'm wondering if there's trouble with the onboard PCI controller?
<tmarble> it's weird because it saw both disks and, apparently, let me partition the (second) one
<fabbione> yes that's the problem
<fabbione> same as the bug report
<fabbione> hang at partitioner
<tmarble> does it take a long time to format and/or is there anyway to tell if the install is alive?
<tmarble> ah, ok
<tmarble> crap
<tmarble> now how can I help debug this / move forward?
<fabbione> we need david with kernel magic touch now
<fabbione> he suspects an IRQ routing issue
<fabbione> and the output you gave should be enough
<tmarble> OK.. .do you know if the edgy netboot img has the same trouble?
<fabbione> the sparc code is almost exactly the same
<fabbione> it's worth a shot
<tmarble> ok
<tmarble> I have to run now... I'll be online in about 45min
<tmarble> thanks for your help
<tmarble> fabbione: ciao -- are you still on?
#ubuntu-ports 2007-09-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
* lamont notes that the stage0 archive is slowly being overwritten with LP-built binaries, so there may be some instability in it...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<fabbione> lamont: i keep rsycing stage0 & co... and it generally happens before I pull from ports
<fabbione> lamont: in the worst case is 30 minutes of async
<lamont> ok
<lamont> I'm pulling LP/gutsy into stage0 as it becomes "better"
<jbailey> lamont: I thought you said Adam was building it in the DC?
<lamont> adam is a relative term. :-)
<fabbione> jbailey: yes, but we are still building locally  while LP stabilize
<lamont> LP is building gutsy in the DC.
<jbailey> Cool.
<lamont> it's deb lines in sources.list point to a clone of gutsy-stage0 in the DC
<lamont> at some point (once we catch up), then we'll cut over to just using LP for everything - by publishing a new base chroot for gutsy with better deb lines.
<lamont> at the moment, there are some packages in the hppa/gutsy LP archive that are hold-overs from dapper (many), some of those were real packages in dapper, and are provided packages in gutsy.  apt prefers the real package, and it's too old.  If I could remember which ones they were, I'd be happier.
<lamont> and sometime this week, I expect that I'll take the time to find them and have someone remove them from gutsy/hppa in LP
<jbailey> I'd have thought regular archive maintenance would've picked those all for all arches?
<lamont> once they're obsoleted by newer builds, it does.
<lamont> but,uh, we haven't been building since dapper.. remember? :-)
<lamont> the cleaning happens per-arch
<jbailey> Oy.
#ubuntu-ports 2007-09-20
<cjwatson>   276943 | -B | linux-ubuntu-modules | 2.6.22-11.28         | 13 hours
<cjwatson>          | N linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-11-hppa32/2.6.22-11.28/hppa Component: main Section: base Priority: OPTIONAL
<cjwatson> [...] 
<cjwatson> lamont: this is intentional?
<cjwatson> I don't see a linux-source-2.6.22 build
<cjwatson> and hppa failed to build on -11.33 and hasn't yet built on -11.34
<lamont> cjwatson: yeah
<cjwatson> is it built against a non-archive linux-image?
<lamont> gutsy is building vs the gutsy-stage0 archive, which has linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-11.32hppa1, which as the fix that will be in 11.34
<lamont> -11.33 was ftbfs because hppa64 lost a module, otherwise it would have built.  BenC has the fix committed for -11.34
<lamont> -11.32 was ftbfs because the abi/module files weren't there (since it wasn't in launchpad)
<lamont> so it's the right bits, just of question-causing ancestry
<cjwatson> I see, but you'd rather get this in now?
<cjwatson> ok ...
<cjwatson> 11.34 is uploaded fwiw
<lamont> and I just pushed 11.34 to the front of the queue
<lamont> cjwatson: it really doesn't matter when it shows up..
<lamont> there are many packages that are waiting for cprov's fix, and sometime in the next 100-200 packages, we'll start building universe, since we'll be done with all of main that we know about
<lamont> sadly, little things like db4.* and gcc-4.{1,2} are among the missing
<cjwatson> lamont: accepted, anyway
<cjwatson> what's cprov's fix?
<lamont> cjwatson: the  sooner we get all that in, the sooner d-i will cause you to notice palo-installer and partman-palo :-)
<cjwatson> did those fall into universe again?
<lamont> they're universe atm
<cjwatson> palo-installer source promoted
<cjwatson> and fuck it I might as well re-promote partman-palo too
<lamont> eventually we'll need gcc-4.1-hppa64 in main as well.  but gcc-4.1 needs to have a build record and get built before that will show up as a need.
<lamont> and yes, that's a prereq to building linux-source-2.6.22, said prereq met from gutsy-stage0
<lamont> for the record, expect is a cluster
<lamont> it actually still has K&R function definitions in the C...
<lamont> slowly working my way through all of the implicit definitions
<lamont> which should fix the ftbfs
<lamont> speaking of which - I need to pester infinity about adding my ugly sbuild-hack to ubuntu (it's already in debian): builds of packages that _use_ implicitly converted pointers get to FTBFS even if dpkg-buildpackage exited with 0 status.
<lamont> it's done wonders for motivating fixes in debian. :-)
<lamont> cjwatson: so, assuming that cprov pushed the new tarball, we're building from gutsy+gutsy-stage0.  prior to that, all depends were coming from gutsy-stage0
<lamont> and I'm slowly overwriting gutsy-stage0 with gutsy bits from ports.u.c
<lamont> and time for this one to head home.
<lamont> cprov pushed my tarball.  woot
<lamont> http://bld-4.mmjgroup.com/~wb/buildLogs/stats/gutsy.hppa.png is the current hppa-only graph,the step on the right was an IP issue - the line should actually be of fairly constant upslope.
<lamont> and really out the door.  back on at home in about an hour give or take
<cjwatson> lamont: sbuild-hack> that sounds like a use case for gcc-opt (or a reimplementation) ...
* lamont arrives home
<lamont> OTOH, no scrollback here for the last 6.5 hours...
<lamont> cjwatson: the sbuild hack simply passes the log file as std in to the hook script given in .sbuildrc, with stdout appended to the logfile afterwards, and a non-zero status --> FTBFS
<cjwatson> gross :)
<lamont> cjwatson: for example: http://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?&pkg=desmume&ver=0.7.3-2&arch=ia64&stamp=1189073971&file=log
<lamont> the dependency of pretty much all of gnome having a segv that wasn't detected during build is to thank for that hack
<cjwatson> neat
<cjwatson> damn. stuck in Windows for an hour while wubi downloads an Ubuntu ISO unnecessarily.
<lamont>         if (defined $conf::exit_hook and open TMP, '-|', "$conf::exit_hook <$main::pkg_logfile") {
<lamont>                 local $/ = undef;
<lamont>                 my $log = <TMP>;
<lamont>                 close TMP;
<lamont>                 $rv |= $?;
<lamont>                 print PLOG $log;
<lamont>         }
<fabbione> cjwatson: in what timezone are you?
<lamont> 11.34 has about 30 min more on kohnen
<lamont> fabbione: I'm gonna bet he's on some US TZ
<cjwatson> fabbione: usual
<cjwatson> lamont: bzzt
<lamont> cjwatson: why are you up at 3AM then
<lamont> ?
<cjwatson> lamont: yeah, I helped you write that, remember? ;)
<cjwatson> lamont: beta freeze and number of bugs is scaring the shit out of me
<lamont> did you?  I thought you were sleeping and I had to lean on my HP cow-orkers.
<lamont> ah, makes sense
<cjwatson> but now unionfs is on course to work again so I will be able to sleep shortly
<lamont> ah hell.  how soon do I need to upload expect?
<cjwatson> but wubi is horribly late and I want to take the opportunity to beat on it a bit
<fabbione> cjwatson: and where are all your minions that should be slavery-working for you?
<cjwatson> fabbione: several of them already are ;-)
<fabbione> eheh
<lamont> minions are good.
<cjwatson> lamont: after tomorrow European morning, you have to get an exception
<lamont> sigh
<lamont> I had kinda wanted to go to bed.
<cjwatson> maybe it should just be deferred to post-beta
<cjwatson> it would be OK then, and would give you more time to get it right
<lamont> ok.  I was planning to sleep and work on it tomorrow.  It's basically an iteration across the source actually including headers as needed to have function prototypes.
<lamont> sadly, this involves adding prototypes to some of the .h files in the sourc.e
<lamont> sadly, we have just over 50 packages to build on hppa/gutsy before we need to have that bug fixed, or do a bulk no-change-upload fest.  (that'd be post-beta, sadly.)
<lamont> or pray that infinity's postgres foo is strong.
<lamont> did I say that out loud?  oops.
<cjwatson> hah
<fabbione> ROFL
<lamont> cjwatson: the cool part is that I can fix it on i386... I just have to make all of the "implicit declaration" warning messages go away.
<lamont> just to change topics back to the one at hand
<lamont> anyway, sleep now for me.
<fabbione> lamont: iz early
<fabbione> you usually go to sleep much later after I am awake
<fabbione> and today i am awake way earlier than usual
<lamont> it's been a long day.  OTOH, I generally gear it off of how long you've been up. :)
<lamont> cjwatson: and you're _on_ a US TZ, you're just physically elsewhere. :-)
<lamont> anyway, night time for me.
<cjwatson> heh
<fabbione> night lamont 
#ubuntu-ports 2007-09-21
* lamont wonders why linux-restricted-modules still build-depends gcc-3.4
<lamont> (on hppa)
<lamont> Err http://ftpmaster.internal gutsy Release.gpg
<lamont>   Temporary failure resolving 'ftpmaster.internal'
<lamont> le huh?  (taht's the d-i/hppa failure)
<lamont> oops
#ubuntu-ports 2009-09-17
<NCommander> fabbione, ping?
<fabbione> NCommander: pong?
<NCommander> fabbione, do you still have any interest in sparc so I can bounce a silo question off you? :-)
<fabbione> NCommander: it depends on what release
<NCommander> fabbione, karmic, as I'm trying to resurrect the sparc port
<fabbione> -ENOCARE
<NCommander> :-/
<fabbione> i don't have anything sparc running > hardy
<fabbione> and -ENOTIME to fix other releases
<fabbione> but try to ask
<fabbione> the code doesn't seem to have changed a lot
<NCommander> fabbione, well, I want to put a bullet in siloconfig :-)
<NCommander> fabbione, as it stands, in some circumstances, it runs during d-i, and completely hangs the installation when it does run. Ideally, siloconfig should be rewritten to use debconf, but I rather remove it from the postinst completely for now, and let silo-installer do its thing at install time.
<fabbione> go ahead :)
